# Dog likes others better?



## mcdowell92 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just had a roommate move in and my dog couldn't care less about me anymore. He has been here for 6 days and does nothing but sit on his computer. My dog is only in my room if he comes inside to get food or water and only comes to me to go to the bathroom.

He just takes his toys into my roommate's room and sits on the floor while my roommate does absolutely nothing but sit in his desk chair.


I understand dogs are interested in new people but my roommate isn't doing anything interesting and hes been here for a week now. It just makes me feel bad but also sort of mad at my dog. I feel like i've done nothing wrong and he likes someone else better for no reason at all.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

TRAITOR!!!! lol

I know I've made other people feel that way about their dogs  It's cause I give them treats and attention and never any "punishment". It's kinda like how some kids like their grandparents more than their parents.

However it's odd that the roommate isn't doing anything and the dog still likes that room better. What kind of dog and how long have you had him? Did you actually bond with your dog? You know, play and attention and all that. There could be something about that room that smells more interesting. Could your roommate be giving treats and attention to the dog while your not looking?


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

You have to Bond with your dog...
Bond....James Bond...007.
Nobody does it better...


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Has your friend been spending more time with your dog than you?


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a great bond with my dogs, but sometimes I find they prefer the company of others. Pebbles will go into my son's room to relax, usually if I'm a bit moody, or if she's had an outing that challenged her a little. My son is very laid back and it helps Pebbles relax. Leann will follow me around, but absolutely loves my son's ex-gf and will always hang with her if given the chance. Galaxy preferred me to everyone, except one bf and few years back. She had a huge need to be close to him and would often compete with me for space when we were just relaxing on the couch. I don't mind, they have a great time with me and know who to come to when they need something important. 

I agree that training, playing, walks etc helps develop a good bond, but I wouldn't worry about it. Just relax and do your thing.


----------



## mcdowell92 (Aug 26, 2012)

zhaor said:


> TRAITOR!!!! lol
> 
> I know I've made other people feel that way about their dogs  It's cause I give them treats and attention and never any "punishment". It's kinda like how some kids like their grandparents more than their parents.
> 
> However it's odd that the roommate isn't doing anything and the dog still likes that room better. What kind of dog and how long have you had him? Did you actually bond with your dog? You know, play and attention and all that. There could be something about that room that smells more interesting. Could your roommate be giving treats and attention to the dog while your not looking?


 I have potty and crate trained my dog, feed him twice a day, play with him all of the time, clicker train him, and generally like giving him attention. However he couldn't give 2 sh**s if i praise him and pet him, but if anyone else does he gets excited and flips out.

No, my roommate doesn't give him treats, he pets him and greets him excitedly if he is coming or going but most of the time he is just sitting in his chair on his pc (video games and graphic design major).

He is a Pembroke welsh corgi I have had since he was about 3 months up until now (about 8 months)



Hallie said:


> Has your friend been spending more time with your dog than you?


well, because he is in his room all the time obviously yes. But I have had him for nearly 8 months and he has known my roommate for a week


----------



## mcdowell92 (Aug 26, 2012)

3doglady said:


> I have a great bond with my dogs, but sometimes I find they prefer the company of others. Pebbles will go into my son's room to relax, usually if I'm a bit moody, or if she's had an outing that challenged her a little. My son is very laid back and it helps Pebbles relax. Leann will follow me around, but absolutely loves my son's ex-gf and will always hang with her if given the chance. Galaxy preferred me to everyone, except one bf and few years back. She had a huge need to be close to him and would often compete with me for space when we were just relaxing on the couch. I don't mind, they have a great time with me and know who to come to when they need something important.
> 
> I agree that training, playing, walks etc helps develop a good bond, but I wouldn't worry about it. Just relax and do your thing.



I can understand this somewhat and seems much more normal to me with a few dogs. When my family used to have 3 great danes one of them preferred me, while another preferred my sister, and the last just loved everybody.

But it feels different because I just have one dog and he prefers someone he has known for 2% of his life and has never done anything for him over than me.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

hmm and here I thought corgis were suppose to be fairly loving and loyal towards their owner.

Is he actually trying to be around your roommate or is he just liking that room better. Dogs certainly have preferences for places they like and it doesn't always have to be people related. Bed, couch, under the bathroom sink etc, could be just smells or temperature or what not. 

My last roommate's dog would like chilling in my room just cause I had a portable AC so my room was cooler. She also preferred a special spot in the living room where she would go to chew on toys and bones. Some dogs also likes being in sunny areas.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

it could be something as simple as your dog having figured out that your roommate has no expectations...dog can just lie around with roommate, but you train the dog... kind of like a kid who likes to hang out with Grandma or a favorite Uncle because they don't make him eat his veggies or pick up his toys  As a parent, I've learned not to take that one personally. 

Sometimes it is just a personality fit thing. Most dogs like both my husband and I, but some prefer one of us over another. DH is bigger, louder and more outgoing than I am, and he tends to get dogs (and kids) more wound up and excited than I do. Rowdy, confident, assertive, dogs seek him out, he is non-stop entertainment. Less confident, more sensitive and/or "softer" dogs prefer me, as they find the calmer presence reassuring. Right now, we have one dog (ACD) who prefers his company and one dog (BC) who prefers mine.?.pretty predictable based on their breeds  It is not personal and the dogs really do like both of us, one is just the favorite.


----------



## mcdowell92 (Aug 26, 2012)

zhaor said:


> hmm and here I thought corgis were suppose to be fairly loving and loyal towards their owner.
> 
> Is he actually trying to be around your roommate or is he just liking that room better. Dogs certainly have preferences for places they like and it doesn't always have to be people related. Bed, couch, under the bathroom sink etc, could be just smells or temperature or what not.
> 
> My last roommate's dog would like chilling in my room just cause I had a portable AC so my room was cooler. She also preferred a special spot in the living room where she would go to chew on toys and bones. Some dogs also likes being in sunny areas.



yeah thats also what i heard....

No there isn't anything specific about the room, its been available for him this whole time to go in and he never has.

Last night he was standing near the door so i thought he had to go out. When i let him out and went to the top of the stairs he stood midway between where i walked and stared weirdly. It was the look of "im waiting until you aren't looking so i can run down the hall to the next room". When i first opened the door he tried to run in front of me and squeeze between it.


----------



## mcdowell92 (Aug 26, 2012)

Canaqua said:


> it could be something as simple as your dog having figured out that your roommate has no expectations...dog can just lie around with roommate, but you train the dog... kind of like a kid who likes to hang out with Grandma or a favorite Uncle because they don't make him eat his veggies or pick up his toys  As a parent, I've learned not to take that one personally.
> 
> Sometimes it is just a personality fit thing. Most dogs like both my husband and I, but some prefer one of us over another. DH is bigger, louder and more outgoing than I am, and he tends to get dogs (and kids) more wound up and excited than I do. Rowdy, confident, assertive, dogs seek him out, he is non-stop entertainment. Less confident, more sensitive and/or "softer" dogs prefer me, as they find the calmer presence reassuring. Right now, we have one dog (ACD) who prefers his company and one dog (BC) who prefers mine.?.pretty predictable based on their breeds  It is not personal and the dogs really do like both of us, one is just the favorite.


he literally prefers everyone. I get meeting new people is interesting but our friends he see frequently are the same every time. He freaks out and gets super excited like he never does with me or my girlfriend and follows them everywhere they go. If we are on the couch doing nothing or in the car just riding around he wants to be near them or sit on their lap.

I somewhat get what you are saying but its really frustrating and makes me want to throw my hands up in the air and giveup....

In other words for training my dog and getting him to understand what is good and bad behavior involving manners,safety for himself, and safety for other people, and for giving him treats and teaching him new tricks. For actually making an effort to have a good dog and not one that just does whatever it wants and goes apesh** over anything; my dog likes me least of all people. Thats fantastic.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

anything out of a dogs routine is new & exciting, take away a toy from a dog for a few days & it becomes 'new' when you give it back to them. same with ppl i assume, even those he's familiar with, if they arent there as part of his daily routine, then they are 'new' LOL.


----------

